# Washington DC vs British Columbia?



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there really a distinct difference when you cross the border? Some tangible feeling that things are different? People are different?:noidea:

We've been looking into emigrating to Canada for a little while but have recently come to the conclusion that BC is the only province we think we'd like to live (TBC when we visit next summer!) I've always had a notion to visit DC and Oregon and think we'd love it just as much there as BC, however hubby thinks otherwise. The idea next summer is to have a road trip to see as much as possible. Hubby has had two road trips accross Canada BC - Ontario and the reverse but that was many years ago.
I am tempted to suggest that we fly in to Portland and start our trip from there, working our way steadily north.

I think what we really want with the rose tinted specs is somewhere nice and safe to bring up our family. Somwhere we can have a better quality of life, spend more time at home with kids, have the great outdoors at our fingertips and somewhere where we would be welcome not excluded as the outsiders. 

We're not moving for the weather so the rain is not an issue!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you talking about Washington State? DC is on the East Coast of the US - about half way down the coast and has a climate and a "feel" that is completely different from anything in the Pacific northwest.

The issue is that emigrating to the US is much more difficult than moving to Canada. You basically have to have a job lined up ahead of time with an employer to sponsor you - and that can be a tall order.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

"nice and safe" takes DC out of the equation. I assume you mean DC and the surrounding VA/MD satelites. Smoldering hot and humid summers, freezing cold winters; throw an occasional hurricane in for good meassure. A great place for young professionals clawing their way up the corporate or political ladder; never stopping action 24/7; constant influx of talent and tuggs; great eating/shopping/entertainment; absolutely not inexpensive.

As you have no visa at this point and will probably depend on an employer to sponsor your husband you may want to concentrate on the how more than the where. IT runs a wide gammit and even there US employers are getting stingy when it comes to importing talent. I cannot remember H1B caps not being reached within days of the April approvals in the past.

You mentioned your interest in government positions in an other post - minimum requirement for government and most government contractor jobs - GC or citizenship. Because of clearance issues contractors are very reluctant to import talent.


----------



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

Apologies, I did indeed mean Washington State, having a wee blonde moment to myself there!

We wouldn't move unless at least one of us has a job lined up anyway so that's less of a concern. We're just not that brave to gamble everything on a maybe. I'm am a qualified Geography teacher (despite proposing to move myself to the wrong side of the US) although I don't have much experience in teaching chosing to move into hydrology instead. I really believe people who've had industry experience make much better teachers so always thought I'd go back to it at some point.

The thing is the 'where' is a big issue for us. We wouldn't move to Canada/US just for the sake of moving and if we couldn't go the place we wanted, we'd either wait or reassess whether to move or not. Unlike a lot of people desperate to escape the UK there's nothing wrong with our lives here that wouldn't be solved with some extra cash! We just don't want to be saying 'what if'. Plus we're young enough to not have to worry about timescale aside from moving before our little one goes to school which gives us a 3 1/2 year window!.

Hopefully our road trip will give us a better idea


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The_Elliotts said:


> Apologies, I did indeed mean Washington State, having a wee blonde moment to myself there!
> 
> We wouldn't move unless at least one of us has a job lined up anyway so that's less of a concern. We're just not that brave to gamble everything on a maybe. I'm am a qualified Geography teacher (despite proposing to move myself to the wrong side of the US) although I don't have much experience in teaching chosing to move into hydrology instead. I really believe people who've had industry experience make much better teachers so always thought I'd go back to it at some point.
> 
> ...


We lived in WA and DC:>) 

Your UK teaching certifications are not recognized in the US. US school districts do not sponsor employment visas although some have importet unbelieveable talent through specialzed agencies on a limited time basis in the past. Not any more. 
I have no professional ties to hydro industries at all. But - anything with the slightest exposure to government and government contracts will be touch and go. Particularly in WA with its aviation and sub industries. 

Whose live could not handle a little cash booster:>>>>>>

WA - you recognize natives by the moss between their toes. IT is recovering slowly from the Microsoft lay offs. A slew of "consultants" have flooded WA/OR. It depends on the niche your spouse works in and how good he is at it.


----------



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> We lived in WA and DC:>)
> 
> WA - you recognize natives by the moss between their toes. IT is recovering slowly from the Microsoft lay offs. A slew of "consultants" have flooded WA/OR. It depends on the niche your spouse works in and how good he is at it.


Truthfully I'm not exactly sure what he does...he's a CISCO network engineer... For someone who can take things to bits and fix them and have civils training I have no understading of IT whatsoever! Technical but not technical really. He doesn't understand my job nor have much interest either so we're as bad as each other

I do notice there seems to be a lot in the way of engineering work in both US and Canada. With 3years at our disposal I could get more civils qualifications, will have to have a closer look into what the shortages are. However being female AND foreign would probably not go down well. It's hard enough establishing myself here in a male domate industry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The_Elliotts said:


> Truthfully I'm not exactly sure what he does...he's a CISCO network engineer... For someone who can take things to bits and fix them and have civils training I have no understading of IT whatsoever! Technical but not technical really. He doesn't understand my job nor have much interest either so we're as bad as each other
> 
> I do notice there seems to be a lot in the way of engineering work in both US and Canada. With 3years at our disposal I could get more civils qualifications, will have to have a closer look into what the shortages are. However being female AND foreign would probably not go down well. It's hard enough establishing myself here in a male domate industry.


It makes sense to me though:>) 

You are in UK mode! My mother ran a company in a totally male world in hussy heels (that is the forum legal term and starts at four inches not to mention she came in at 1.80 m) and tight skirts in Europe. 
You will not gety a break for being a petty coat but read up on engineering in the US - again your UK certifications will not do. Female versus male is an issue but not as evident as in Europe.


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

> I do notice there seems to be a lot in the way of engineering work in both US and Canada. With 3years at our disposal I could get more civils qualifications, will have to have a closer look into what the shortages are.


I'm from BC...

I don't know where you're looking to live there, but it is a BIG province! I'm from the Vancouver-area, so might be able to offer assistance on the moving or living there.

You mentioned that you're looking at engineering jobs. Have you seen the Engineers Canada website (sorry, I can't post urls yet)? This might give you a place to start to see if your credentials will be accepted...


----------



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

jennifer_sita said:


> I'm from BC...
> 
> I don't know where you're looking to live there, but it is a BIG province! I'm from the Vancouver-area, so might be able to offer assistance on the moving or living there.
> 
> You mentioned that you're looking at engineering jobs. Have you seen the Engineers Canada website (sorry, I can't post urls yet)? This might give you a place to start to see if your credentials will be accepted...


We're thinking Vancouver area or suburbs of Seattle. I have some family in Vancouver but it wouldn't be a deciding factor more a nice coincincence. I'll have a look at the Engineers Canada website tonight, thank you for that tip!

Don't think I'll ever manage hussy heels generally being the one up to my armpits in mud or flood water! And I only come in a 5 4" so not particularly intimidating!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The_Elliotts said:


> We're thinking Vancouver area or suburbs of Seattle. I have some family in Vancouver but it wouldn't be a deciding factor more a nice coincincence. I'll have a look at the Engineers Canada website tonight, thank you for that tip!
> 
> Don't think I'll ever manage hussy heels generally being the one up to my armpits in mud or flood water! And I only come in a 5 4" so not particularly intimidating!


I have seen "short rounds" running the show:>)


----------

